

Ask HN: Could Bitcoin be set up to fail? - beaker52

An accelerated economic experiment, perhaps a test run for the fate of the global economy?<p>Maybe as a warning sign from a clever inventor, to expose the fallacy of the current global economy?
======
oleganza
A warning sign from a clever inventor, to expose the fallacy of the current
global economy. And a tool to fix many problems with global economy.

